# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Newbie Koinya Kurus, Minta Saran

## Joko Pringisan

Assalamu alaikum senior2...
Saya newbie minta saran donk. Koi kurus kenapa ya? Renangnya pelan tapi sayapnya nutup. Seksrang sdh saya karantina. Tapi apa menular yg lain? Solusinya spt apa?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kemungkinan memang sakit, pak.
Sebaiknya karantina saja. Biasanya menular.
Penting sekali menjaga kebersihan kolam, filter, dan air tempat koi hidup.
Salah satunya adalah dengan cara menukar air secara berkala.

----------

